# how to install linux on an external hard-drive



## computer dumb001 (Oct 29, 2007)

hi, i am trying to install linux on an external hard-drive from a disk can anybody possibly help me? please try an use simple computing terms as i am a complete beginner, much appreciated :up:


----------



## arochester (Jan 17, 2007)

Ubuntu on an external disk at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464113


----------



## RobLinux (Nov 7, 2007)

That thread tells you how to make a portable Ubuntu install on Hard disk, but presumes that you have a flash drive to.

Check that your BIOS supports booting from the external media. Also make sure you have Windows system disk to reenable the MS OS, using fix/repair in case of boot problems.

Boot the Live CD, and check that it sees both drives. Then in the installer, tell it to use the external drive, and simply do not tell it to use any part of the Internal Windows disk. You can familiarise yourself with partitioning and making a file system in the partition (logical disk in M$ speak), by running the graphical partition (gparted) in the Live CD, before you click on Install.

If you absolutely must avoid Ubuntu toouching your main drive, power off, open the case and remove the hard disk power connector, before you boot the CD. But doing that you won't let Ubuntu Installer see your Windows stuff and make entries to ease sharing data with windows, or a menu entry to boot windows as an alternative when you boot from external drive.

If the external drive is not good quality reliable (and some USB ones are not) then you will have problems, do not waste your time. As Linux will install into a flash drive, the hard disk should work fine to (and it doesn't need to select a Flash aware block driver).

So have you tried it and had a specific problem?


----------

